# Lumb Zubereitung & Rezepte?



## manfred.sommer (12. November 2006)

Bei der Zubereitung von Lumb Filets passiert es leider oft,
daß das Fleisch zu trocken und fest wird bzw. das Eiweiß ausflockt.
Wie kann man dies verhindern?
Kennt jemand einige gute Lumb Rezepte?
Danke!


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lumb Zubereitung & Rezepte?*

Hallo Manfred,
das liegt daran, dass du den Lumb zu lange brätst. 

Fisch ist meist viel schneller gar als man sich das vorstellt. Bei Dorsch etc. macht das nicht so viel aus - bei Lumb hingegen merkt mans ganz schnell an eben dieser Trockenheit. 

Du kannst entweder mit nem Fleischthermometer reinhalten - bei 75-80°C ist er gar - oder du schneidest den Fisch halt an. Wenn das Filet im Kern noch ganz leicht glasig ist, ist er ebenfalls fertig. Man braucht ein paar Versuche bis man das rauskriegt - aber dann steht dem Genuss nichts mehr im Wege. Der Lumb ist einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfische (zum essen).


----------

